# EGD with Tissue sample for Cytology



## Tvitolo (Jun 3, 2013)

I am coding for an ASC the physician is perfoming an EGD with biopsy and Tissue sampling for cytology  40 cm from the entry site with a brush.   I am thinking 43239 is the correct code but would like input please and Thanks in advance


----------



## mhcpc (Jun 3, 2013)

*Egd with specimen collection by brushing*

Your code is 43235.  The description says , "with or without collection of specimen(s) by brushing or washing (separate procedure) "

In 43239, the provider uses bite forceps to obtain a specimen for biopsy.  

Hope this helps,

Michele R. Hayes, CPC, CPMA, CPC-I, CEMC, CGIC


----------



## coachlang3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually from reading through the original post they poster says "EGD with biopsy and tissue sampling for cytology with brush".

I'd have to see the entire document but it would seem 43239 would be appropriate if they did a biopsy and a brushing.

Otherwise it would be 43235.


----------



## mhcpc (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like the tissue sampling was done with a brush according to the question.   43239 uses bite forceps


----------



## coachlang3 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't disagree.  It's why I said I need the whole note.

I'm just saying I read it as EGD w/bx AND tissue sampling by brushing.


----------

